# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield, TX Winter Trophy Trout Trips; ONLY A FEW SPOTS LEFT!



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Folks, donâ€™t miss your chance this winter at some of the finest fishing on the Texas Coast in Port Mansfield, TX.
Rather than scrolling through someone elseâ€™s pictures of personal bests from your office or on the couch, letâ€™s book your next winter saltwater adventure, and become a part of our photos and videos.

We are still a couple months away from these winter trips, but dates are booking fast.
Here is a list of our available dates:
December 2-6, 31
January 1-6, 14-16, 28-30

All dates are based on moon phases to give us the best opportunity each day.
These trips are strictly wading artificial and catch/release on all trout and reds.
3 day minimum booking required at
$650 per day/3 people
$750 per day/ 4 people
$850 per day/ 5 people

Places to stay can be found at Y-Knot Rentals of Port Mansfield, TX.
(956)944-2575


----------

